# Favorites



## tattooedrat (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok. This has been bugging me for a while

Favorites. When someone deletes a submission that you happen to have favorited. It needs to be automatically removed from my favorites. And a notice left in my inbox stating WHO deleted it. Instead of just POOF no trace.

Also.

In the manage favorites section. There really should be check boxes just like when you view new submissions. So you can go through and click the check box then a (delete selected) option. Also, when you do that, it shouldn't throw you back on the first page of your favorites.

That is all.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2011)

If you favorite something, you should download the original file once you favorite. I've seen this happen on many pages, but I don't know if anything is being done about it. And in the manage favorites section, you can remove your favorites, especially when the original submission has been deleted.


----------



## tattooedrat (Dec 16, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> If you favorite something, you should download the original file once you favorite. I've seen this happen on many pages, but I don't know if anything is being done about it. And in the manage favorites section, you can remove your favorites, especially when the original submission has been deleted.



Read my post a bit more closely. I KNOW you can delete the favorites. You just have to do it ONE at a time, and every single time, it bumps you back to the first manage favorites page. Its irritating.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2011)

tattooedrat said:


> And a notice left in my inbox stating WHO deleted it.


Can you say "drama bait" ?  I agree the leftover entry needs to be wiped, but wanting to know WHO removed it is just not gonna happen.


----------



## tattooedrat (Dec 16, 2011)

Well. I see what you mean but it would be nice to be able to know who deleted it, so I could remember what the image was. Just a perk? I dunno, maybe that part isn't exactly NECESSARY lol


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 16, 2011)

When in doubt of who deleted it, e621.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd like them to be cleared out once deleted, because it's a little tedious going back through all 20+ pages of my favorites and clearing out the "Submission has been deleted". Maybe I'm just neurotic and can't deal with empty submissions in my favorites.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2011)

tattooedrat said:


> Well. I see what you mean but it would be nice to be able to know who deleted it, so I could remember what the image was. Just a perk? I dunno, maybe that part isn't exactly NECESSARY lol


Well, you can always try asking Google, Wayback Machine, etc. if they have any cached copies of the item's URL....

The basic quirk is if the submission has been removed it's a hard-delete and *all* information regarding it (i.e. title, owner, date) simply does not exist any more.  Any lingering references to it (faves, comments(?), notifications) just don't have the data any more.


----------

